

Spotify becomes a "total music management platform" - AndrewDucker
http://www.spotify.com/uk/blog/archives/2010/04/27/the-next-generation/

======
stse
_"So how do you get the new version? We’ve started rolling out the update to
users today, however, it will take us a number of days to get it to
everyone."_

You get the updated version if you (re)download Spotify from the website.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Really? I tried, and I still got 0.3.23 (Windows).

~~~
stse
You're right, doesn't work for everyone. Does seem to work to transfer the
binary from someone else though.

Edit: Cnet reportedly has the new version:
[http://download.cnet.com/Spotify/3000-2141_4-10912348.html?t...](http://download.cnet.com/Spotify/3000-2141_4-10912348.html?tag=mncol)

